# about to run away and live homless



## Ghost20 (Nov 24, 2010)

So i dont know whats wrong with me, all i know is i want to run as far away as i can from everybody. I suffer ptsd and derealization. My whole life i grew up in foster homes, being abused and mistreated and always moving from home to home. I live in a situation i do not like now. I live with a roomate thats a female and im a male. I feel it to be akward also i dont talk to her at all, and the very rare occasion i talk to her, i feel like she hates me. I have no family or friends. I have no one. all i want to do is run far away. And when i talk about running away i mean it, ive already started looking for survival things to use to survive in the woods. I know i could survive but it would be tough. I just feel like ive hurt everyone around me, i always feel guilty for the things ive did, and im severely depressed. i feel like i can not be around people or interact with them. I guess ill never be happy with were i am.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey man,

I'm sorry to hear you've had a tough life growing up.

I think what you need in your life is a good friend. Have someone like a friend close to you in life. I know with DP/DR this can be hard but you should really try.

I can't say that running away would bring any good. It's the way you feel right now thats making you want to do that but really that would not be of any good for you.

Maybe give that girl a chance, explain to her what your going through, become friends with her.

I wish the best for you man

- Jayden


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I understand those feelings, but running into the woods or being homeless is going to be considerably more painful if it isn't planned. Perhaps you could live some sustainable nomadic lifestyle if that is something that appeals to you. Maybe you can get out of your current living situation and find a better match. I totally understand wanting to get out ASAP, but maybe wait a bit and see if you can find an alternative that you will enjoy. Maybe whatever transition you make will bring about the happiness your looking for. Good luck tyler.


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

I think that there is an alternative to this. Kind of like you, after Derealization/Depersonalization I went from enjoying being with people to trying to avoid everyone around me as much as I possibly could(and I also became bad at interacting with people). Instead of running off and living as a hobo, I think you should try/keep trying to improve because if you run off and live as a hobo you will have let a feeling from dp/dr ruin your life.


----------

